# Moriya Stirling Fan variant



## David Morrow (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm following the plans in Steam and Stirling for the more critical dimension for the pistons, cylinder, rods etc but everything else if fair game for change. It's been pretty hot lately and that makes the basement shop a good place to hang out even on a sunny day.


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 3, 2009)

That's going to be pretty! Nice work on the base and legs.

Dean


----------



## Maryak (Aug 3, 2009)

Dave,

Beautiful work on the base and legs.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 3, 2009)

It looks really sharp!

I have the same book and also would like to build this fan.

Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## David Morrow (Aug 6, 2009)

Crank mostly complete - round peg in square hole.

The crank bearings are skateboard bearings - expensive little chaps but the feel completely frictionless. ( I also used these to make a wheel balancer for my motorcycle wheels - they just never want to stop turning.) The rod bearing is from a router bit, purchased at my local fine woodworking tool store.

Power cylinder retainer now also made and in place awaiting the cylinder.


----------



## Orrin (Aug 8, 2009)

On this page you'll find links to two more Moriya variants. One is a double-scale and the other a half-size.

http://users.moscow.com/oiseming/lc_ant_p/PnE_Menu.htm

Orrin


----------



## David Morrow (Aug 10, 2009)

Power side crank and bearing completed

Power cylinder almost completed - need to remove machine marks from inside the cylinder and polish

Power piston connecting rod - first side machined

Power piston connecting rod - second side machined


----------



## David Morrow (Aug 25, 2009)

Cutting the power connecting rod. Eventually, I may have to replace it with something a bit lighter.

Cold end cylinder complete

I decided that I didn't like the old uprights. Partly just the look and partly from reading Jerry Howell's web site about the importance of lots of cooling air. This should breath a little better.

Cap on cold end just finished along with brass gland.

Bearings are lovely on this - from the local skateboard shop. Just spin the fan and it never wants to stop.

Still have lots of wet sanding to do as you can tell by the rough looking edges. And, I'm reading more and learning a lot about mistakes made on past projects.


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice workmanship David. Thm:
I built a 1/2 scale Moriya many years ago. It ran fairly well considering my crude workmanship on it. Some day I would like to build another one and make it look pretty like yours. 
Gail in NM


----------



## hedgehog (Aug 26, 2009)

wow , great looking Stirling , im going to have to get a copy of this book. real nice


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks great David.
I'm starting to suffer from 'wanna do that project' overload.


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 14, 2009)

Pictures show :

- Hot end cylinder

- Graphite power piston & connecting rod

- Underside of graphite power piston. I added a washer after taking this picture.

- Displacer connecting rod and bearing ( a Canadian penny is the same size as a U.S. penny placed for size reference. )

All parts are now made but requires final fitting, resizing a bit of the crankshaft ( a ten minute job on the lathe ) and the final wet sanding, polishing and maybe a bit or anodizing to add some colour.


----------



## David Morrow (Sep 15, 2009)

All the parts are made, I have compression and it's friction free but won't run yet. Probably an air leak but there will be lots of things to double check in the next few days.


----------



## David Morrow (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, I finally got it running. After being side tracked by numerous other projects, bike rides, etc, I ran out of excuses and got down to brass tacks. It really took a long time and persistence as so many of you have also found, especially on a first engine. I learned a number of things including ensuring that everything was air tight and the importance of the dimensions on the hot cap - especially the thickness of the bottom. Those two things alone made the difference between not running and running. As soon as I figure out how to shrink the size of my mpg4 video files, I'll try to post something on Youtube. 

I just about gave up but getting it running has encouraged me to build another one now that I know where the devils are ( in the details, as usual ). I've started a double size Moriya with encouragement and ideas from Orrin Iseminger whose double sized Moriya is also here on the forum.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome stuff David!!!! ;D

Excellent build and great pictures!

How did you do the lettering on it?
CNC?

Not sure how i missed this post...
But i am very keen to see the video of it running!!! ;D
I have the plans too and it is on my very long to do list!!!

Andrew


----------



## David Morrow (Mar 19, 2012)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff David!!!! ;D
> 
> Excellent build and great pictures!
> 
> ...



Thanks Andrew. Yes, I CNC'd the lettering along with all of the flat parts.


----------



## David Morrow (Oct 28, 2012)

Finally, a video

[ame]http://youtu.be/oPsmbx5Q5jE[/ame]


----------

